# Smiths Empire 5 Jewel Fake or Real?



## inaseaofpeople (Jan 3, 2017)

I feel like the face may look funny from a dodgy repair but possibly a fake.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

These are low end watches, so i doubt it is faked. With those missing indices I would pass it by though


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

As Scott says, Empire was the budget line (as opposed to Imperial, which were among the top ranges). Can't see why anyone would want to fake it.


----------



## inaseaofpeople (Jan 3, 2017)

AVO said:


> As Scott says, Empire was the budget line (as opposed to Imperial, which were among the top ranges). Can't see why anyone would want to fake it.


What price range is the Empire line?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably best to do a search on eBay UK. There are plenty on there.


----------



## inaseaofpeople (Jan 3, 2017)

AVO said:


> Probably best to do a search on eBay UK. There are plenty on there.


Ive seen them from £50 - £180 is this a good ballpark figure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Low end watches. The white lines is where the rest of the (missing) hour and minute markers used to be.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The top end of that range is high for an Empire, IMHO. But I'm no expert, sorry.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

inaseaofpeople said:


> Ive seen them from £50 - £180 is this a good ballpark figure?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have a couple of Smiths Empire watches in good order. I bought them both at an antiques fair for £35 total, my wife did the haggling. :laugh:


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd have said £20-£80 for the majority of Empires (and the top prices only for rarer models with unusual dials) - with those indices missing, you should be looking at the lower end of the price range....


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

It would be best to look at completed listings on eBay to give you a more realistic idea. I don't doubt there are sellers asking 180 but asking and getting are two different matters, I wouldn't see 180 as a ballpark figure for a 5 jewel pin pallet movement , personally I'd even see £50 as abit strong


----------



## inaseaofpeople (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for ur help guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

